# Samsung Microwave Oven Recall



## Bopper (Feb 2, 2004)

Greetings:

I have just learned that Samsung Electronics have recalled over 184,000 microwave ovens installed in some RVs over the past 3 years. The touchpad is defective and the ovens could begin operation unassisted and result in smoke or fire. There are many different models affected.

I have a 2002 Outback 23FBS and it has a Samsung Model MR7492W microwave installed. This oven is part of the recall, along with many other models. A complete list can be found at www.samsungusa.com/microwaveovens (after reading the generic recall notice, click on FAQs to get specific details). Also, you can call 1-800-932-3837 for more information.

They recommend that you either pull the plug on the unit or open the door. This will cut off the possibility of the oven starting by itself. When the unit is being towed, it will not self-start because the 120 volt ac is not connected.

The units will be repaired at a Samsung Repair Center free of charge (except that you have to take the unit in or tow your RV to the Service Center!!!!!) The repair should take about 1/2 hour (which translates to a full day)

Hopefully this will prevent someone going up in smoke.

Regards,
Bopper

2002 23FBS
2002 Explorer
2 Adults and 2 very spoiled Cocker Spaniels


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

For some reason, I think my microwave in my 2004 26 RS is a Dometic, not a Samsung. I will check, though. Thanks for the heads up.

Randy


----------



## jingram (May 20, 2004)

My wife and I had the problem with the microwave in our 2002 28BHS except that ours would not heat. We learned about the recall and called in. They sent a repairman to our house. When he was finished I asked him if it worked and he stated yes. I said I better check because my wife would kill me if she came home and it still did not work. Needless to say it was doing the same thing (not heating). The repairman said he was only to replace the touchpad control. After calling back in Samsung said that the recall was not what was wrong with our microwave so we had to buy a new one. Go figure.

Just be sure to check and make sure it works before the repair man leaves.

2002 Outback 28BHS
1991 Chevrolet Silverado 1/2 ton 5.7
Prodigy Brake Control
Reese Sway Control and Weight Distribution


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> For some reason, I think my microwave in my 2004 26 RS is a Dometic, not a Samsung. I will check, though.


Recall has been out for some time now. My 2004 is a Dometic not Samsung.

Good idea for everyone to double check though.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My '03 is Dometic too.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Dometic in my '04 26RS too!

Tim


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

My '02 has the "bad" microwave. Just called the hotline and I am waiting for a reply since my trailer was purchased in Canada. The operator wasn't sure how to handle it. I will keep you posted. Here is a link to another forum on the same topic.

http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm/fuseacti...id/12940548.cfm


----------



## Bopper (Feb 2, 2004)

Greetings:

I also purchased my trailer in Canada (Nova Scotia). It will be interesting to see what they say about servicing the unit up here.

Bopper

2002 23FBS
2002 Ford Explorer
2 Adults and 2 very spoiled Cocker Spaniels


----------

